# [SOLVE] Jak sprawdzić, które pakiety mam już zainstalowane ?

## takedowner86

Dzień dobry. Jak w temacie, chciałem Was prosić o podpowiedź, czy przy pomocy emerge mogę wyświetlić, bądź sprawdzić listę zainstalowanych już pakietów ? Jeżeli takiej możliwości nie ma, to proszę napisać za pomocą jakiego narzędzia jest to możliwe (czy w dystrybucji Gentoo nie ma takiej możliwości) ? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam.Last edited by takedowner86 on Wed Apr 21, 2010 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

sposobów jest conajmniej kilka 

equery (app-portage/gentoolkit)w zależności od wersji 

```
equery list '*'
```

 lub

```
equery list 
```

emerge >=2.2

```
emerge @installed -p
```

----------

## takedowner86

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Naturalnie pakiet gentoolkit pomógł. Pozdrawiam

----------

